# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیناسنجی یا کاردرمانی

## badbadak

توروخدا یکی بگه بیناسنجی بهتره یا کاردرمانی 
از نظر درامد هم بگین

----------


## safer1

بينايي سنجي چون مي توني مطب بزني يعني مي توني مستقل باشي ولي كار درماني بايد منتظر استخدامي باشي اگه يك مطب بينايي سنجي قسمتي از شهر زده بشه كه اونجا نزديك بينايي سنج ندارن درامدش از پزشكي هم بالاتر هست

----------


## Nahal

*بینایی سنجی*

----------

